#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Confession of a Buddhist Atheist

## Dojos

Новая книга   моего учителя:
http://www.stephenbatchelor.org/book-confession.html
фильм о нем http://www.stephenbatchelor.org/tv_documentary.html

----------

Robert (13.05.2010), Андрей Волков (03.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (07.01.2011)

----------


## Robert

Большое спасибо! Эту книгу я уже прочел на английском. Она полностью поменяла мое восприятие буддизма и мое отношение к практике. Отдельное спасибо за фильм! Вам повезло с учителем! Не можете ли Вы мне сообщить, где проходят ретриты со Стивеном Бечелором?

----------


## Dojos

http://www.stephenbatchelor.org/schedule.html

http://www.tricycle.com/online-retre...-and-only-life

----------

Владимир Гудилин (08.01.2011)

----------


## Dojos

http://www.mandalamagazine.org/archi...c-and-atheist/

http://www.mandalamagazine.org/archi...-alan-wallace/

----------


## Yeshe

Когда речь идет о книге, то всегда полезно заглянуть на амазон, там часто бывают живые отклики. И конечно есть немало положительных, но отрицательные всегда более познавательны - что люди нашли плохого в этой книге, что их зацепило?

Вот один из таких откликов от  *Julie B* (выделения сделаны мной). Есть ли это на самом деле в книге - что автор утверждает, что Будда *не достигал просветления*, а просто такой умный парень, который придумал такой монашеский путь, образ жизни, и т.п.? Что Батчелор утверждает, что техники "не работают"?

на что  *Julie B* отвечает, что похоже автор переносит свои проблемы и на Будду, и на далай-ламу. Типа, раз у меня не получилось, то значит и у них тоже...

И что хорошего в такой книге и таком авторе? 




> I wanted to like this book. I really did. Some of Batchelor's earlier works have been useful. 
> 
> The author describes the events of his life and his numerous years involved in Buddhist monastic communities, which he has left. 
> 
> Much of the book takes the form of a spiritual autobiography, wherein his extensive study seems to have made little to no dent in a determined materialistic view of the world. Of his own spiritual practice and experience, he mentions virtually nothing, except that it didn't 'work' for him. Because of this, he seems to discard the merits of such practice altogether.
> 
> The book does contain some interesting work he has done in reassembling the political context that provided the backdrop for the life of the historical Buddha. This is interesting, if his research can be trusted. 
> 
> As for the rest, *Batchelor firmly strips the Buddha of his awakening,* turning him instead into a *smart guy who came up with a system of monastic practice*. The author repeatedly makes the mistake of *projecting onto the Buddha his own limitations and bias*. Although he acknowledges that he does this, it does not seem to have deterred him or given him a serious pause. In passing, *he also projects his own limitations onto modern spiritual teachers, including the Dalai Lama*. 
> ...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2011)

----------


## Dron

ну ошибся человек, не знал, что в буддизме ум другого ни чувственно, ни выводом не познается.
Подождем его книжки, где он в этом признается (исповедается?).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2011)

----------


## Fyodor

> http://www.mandalamagazine.org/archi...c-and-atheist/
> 
> http://www.mandalamagazine.org/archi...-alan-wallace/


Почитайте, что пишут сторонники Стефана в ответ на критическую статью.
Один верит в параллельные миры, но не верит в карму. Второй прямо говорит, что Будда мол заблуждался насчет кармы и перерождений, но зато все остальное там у него класно. Жесть.  :Mad:

----------

Германн (07.12.2012), Джигме (22.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

ну, в общем, честный человек, сам свои книжки в мусорницу направил, молодетс.

----------


## Dojos

> Когда речь идет о книге, то всегда полезно заглянуть на амазон, там часто бывают живые отклики. И конечно есть немало положительных, но отрицательные всегда более познавательны - что люди нашли плохого в этой книге, что их зацепило?


Когда речь идет о книге, то всегда полезно заглянуть в книгу.   я хорошо знаком с творчеством Стивена а так же с ним лично, он никогда не утвеждал что :


> что Будда не достигал просветления, а просто такой умный парень, который придумал такой монашеский путь, образ жизни, и т.п.? Что Батчелор утверждает, что техники "не работают"?

----------


## Dojos

http://www.manwb.ru/articles/simbolo...ame_StivBechl/

http://www.stephenbatchelor.org/

----------


## Fyodor

Книга автобиографическая и, что примечательно, начинается с главы  "A buddhist failure" - "Провал Буддиста".

Первое же событие описываемое в книге - чудо явленное Ламой Yeshe Dorje традиции Нингма во время выступления Его Святейшества. 

Я лично тоже сталкивался с чудесами. Исцеление близкого человека и примеры ясновидения. Для меня это реальность несмотря на инженерное образование и атеистическое воспитание. Да и трудно поверить, что болезнь на которой ставили крест наши "светила" прошла сома собой от эффекта плацебо.
Тем более мне трудно понять почему для господина Batchelor это стало "ложью которую он педалировал несколько лет"?!

Дальше, не углубляясь в дебри, основной для меня вопрос:
А какую традицию он представляет? 

С тибетской Махаяной он порвал из за того, что не смог принять чужую культуру, а также не смог принять реинкарнации, кармы и пр. 
И вообще, с его слов, верить в это могут только отсталые и примитивные тибетцы: 
_“The strongest argument against gods, spirits, and tantric divination is found in the existence of the electricity grid, brain surgery, and the Declaration of Human Rights._
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Наверное про электроэнергию я знаю больше его и, поверьте, существование духов это ну никак не отменяет.

Японский Дзэн ему не понравился из за того, что там не соблюдают обеты и женятся, хотя сам же Batchelor женат.
Он учился корейскому Дзэну у мастера Kusan Sunim, но при этом:
_"I put Kusan Sunim's instructions into practice, but in a way that corresponded to my own interests and needs"_ и вообще _"I maintained an ironic but respectful distance from Korean Zen orthodoxy,"_  :EEK!: 
т.е. он относился с иронией и всерьез не сближался с корейским Дзэном, а инструкции своего мастера вообще использовал так как считал нужным  :EEK!:  
К южному буддизму он приобщился *самостоятельно* изучая канон и самостоятельно делая разные спекуляции, вплоть до написания принципиально нового жизнеописания Будды.  :EEK!:   :EEK!: 


Так какую школу он представляет? А никакую, это необуддизм. 
Западный необуддизм не имеющий прямой связи с Дхармой и без таких общих и основополагающих понятий как карма, реинкарнация и прочих вещей которых Batchelor не смог познать и скопом записал в суеверия.  

Вот уж действительно "Провал Буддиста" - начать проповедование ложного учения после годов проведенных в обучение традиционному Буддизму.

----------

Homer (19.02.2012), Lanky (08.01.2011), Yeshe (08.01.2011), Германн (07.12.2012), Джигме (22.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

понятно, спасибо. Типа - буддизм не изучал, но осуждаю... Типа как в анекдоте:

- этот Битлс такая гадость! 
- А ты что, на концерте был?
- Да нет, мне Мойша по телефону напел...

----------


## PampKin Head

почему же не познается ум другого? вполне познается на определенном уровне реализации, « знание умов других существ» тема называется 


> ну ошибся человек, не знал, что в буддизме ум другого ни чувственно, ни выводом не познается.
> Подождем его книжки, где он в этом признается (исповедается?).




... from mobile ...

----------


## Dron

> почему же не познается ум другого? вполне познается на определенном уровне реализации, « знание умов других существ» тема называется 
> 
> 
> 
> ... from mobile ...


да, да, я всегда за то, чтобы говорящий себя четко идентифицировал. Если наш новозажаренный ниспровергатель познает ум других, так пусть он прямо и гордо об этом заявит, но он как -то стремается, что-ли. Не клоун ли он?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dron

> Книга автобиографическая и, что примечательно, начинается с главы  "A buddhist failure" - "Провал Буддиста".
> 
> Первое же событие описываемое в книге - чудо явленное Ламой Yeshe Dorje традиции Нингма во время выступления Его Святейшества. 
> 
> Я лично тоже сталкивался с чудесами. Исцеление близкого человека и примеры ясновидения. Для меня это реальность несмотря на инженерное образование и атеистическое воспитание. Да и трудно поверить, что болезнь на которой ставили крест наши "светила" прошла сома собой от эффекта плацебо.
> Тем более мне трудно понять почему для господина Batchelor это стало "ложью которую он педалировал несколько лет"?!
> 
> Дальше, не углубляясь в дебри, основной для меня вопрос:
> А какую традицию он представляет? 
> ...


ну и перец :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Ersh (08.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2011)

----------


## Dojos

http://vkr.free-travels.ru/?p=77

http://stephenbatchelor.org/msthesiscover.htm

----------


## Fyodor

_Для понимания идей Бэчелора приведём несколько цитат из одного из его интервью:

Будучи молодым монахом, я мог буквально проснуться посреди ночи в холодном поту, агонизируя по поводу своих сомнений о реинкарнации… Я отчаянно пытался поверить в неё и искал всевозможные подтверждения… но ни одно из них меня не убеждало…_ 

 :Frown:  жалко человека.

----------

Германн (07.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2011)

----------


## Dojos

> _Для понимания идей Бэчелора приведём несколько цитат из одного из его интервью:
> 
> Будучи молодым монахом, я мог буквально проснуться посреди ночи в холодном поту, агонизируя по поводу своих сомнений о реинкарнации… Я отчаянно пытался поверить в неё и искал всевозможные подтверждения… но ни одно из них меня не убеждало…_ 
> 
>  жалко человека.


Вам этого достаточно для понимания идей Бэчелора ?! Жалко…..

----------


## Yeshe

> Когда речь идет о книге, то всегда полезно заглянуть в книгу.


Жизни не хватит заглядывать во все книги. Давайте читать только полезные. 

А сравнивать откровения лузера с наставлениями мастера....  странно по меньшей мере.

----------

Kit (09.01.2011), Джигме (22.11.2012)

----------


## Dojos

> Жизни не хватит заглядывать во все книги. Давайте читать только полезные. 
> 
> А сравнивать откровения лузера с наставлениями мастера....  странно по меньшей мере.


странно что вы так реагируете

----------


## Dondhup

Время упадка, дальше будет еще хуже. Нам нужно сильнее практиковать.

----------

Kit (09.01.2011), Джигме (22.11.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Человеку стоило просто заняться экспериментальной проверкой именно этого вопроса вместо того, чтобы уповать на алилуйство чисто религиозного подхода.

Шамадха/самма– самадхи, дхьяны и вот, «есть такая возможность убедиться на собственном опыте». 

А персонажа штырило на тему «я должен верить!»  


> _Для понимания идей Бэчелора приведём несколько цитат из одного из его интервью:
> 
> Будучи молодым монахом, я мог буквально проснуться посреди ночи в холодном поту, агонизируя по поводу своих сомнений о реинкарнации… Я отчаянно пытался поверить в неё и искал всевозможные подтверждения… но ни одно из них меня не убеждало…_ 
> 
>  жалко человека.




... from mobile ...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2011)

----------


## Fyodor

> Вам этого достаточно для понимания идей Бэчелора ?! Жалко…..


Цитата не моя, а из того блога на который Вы делали ссылку. Вы его сами та читали?

По второй ссылке там всё ещё жёстче.

_Secondly, Batchelor’s Buddhism is still Buddhism because he calls it such.  He considers himself a Buddhist, as do other scholars and practitioners who take his work seriously.  Batchelor refers to Buddhist texts, extracts from Buddhist terminology, translates from Buddhist manuscripts, and expresses no desire to call his spiritual tradition anything other than what it is – Buddhism._

т.е. то чему учет Batchelor Буддизм т.к. он сам называет это Буддизмом и при этом использует буддистскую терминологию и ссылается на буддистские тексты.  :Mad:

----------


## Ersh

Обычные метания человека, идущего по своему Пути в буддизме. Все мы приходим сюда со своими тараканами. То, что он их открыто признает - скорее достоинство, чем недостаток. То, что он при этом еще и объявляет себя буддийским учителем - столь же печально, насколько же и не ново.
Поразительна эта тенденция строчить книжки и собирать вокруг себя последователей, будучи нетвердым в Учении. 
"О сколько их, упало в эту бездну"...

----------

Kit (09.01.2011), Samadhi Undercover (09.01.2011), Yeshe (09.01.2011), Джигме (22.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2011)

----------


## Dojos

http://www.tricycle.com/feature/crossroads

----------

